# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Έφοδος και κατάσχεση φυλακισμένων αγρίων πουλιών απο θηροφυκακή στην Παιανία

## jk21

Εφοδος και κατασχεση αγριων πουλιων απο τη θηροφυλακη ,σε καποιο σπιτι στην Παιανια 

http://dasarxeio.com/2014/11/27/922-5/

το τι υπηρχε εκει μεσα .... δειτε τη δημοσιευση 

Στο δημοσιευμα αναφερεται το εξης : Η Δ΄ΚΟΣΕ άρχισε να ασχολείται με την υπόθεση από τις αρχές του Νοέμβρη, όταν στέλεχος της «Ορνιθολογικής» προσέφυγε στους θηροφύλακες της Ομοσπονδίας, εκφράζοντας υποψίες ότι σε ένα σπίτι της Παιανίας διατηρείτο σε κατάσταση αιχμαλωσίας, άγνωστος αριθμός από άγρια πουλιά…

δεν ξερω αν πραγματι αυτο το μελος της ορνιθολογικης ειναι ο

*Διαγραφές-Αποκλεισμοί μελών ποστ 68*


raven ή οπως αλλιως κατα καιρους εχει μετονομασθει 

αλλα αν πραγματι ισχυει κατι τετοιο και τα κινητρα του ηταν υγειη και οχι αντεκδικησης , θα ηθελα να του πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και να συνεχισει με αυτη την πλευρα του χαρακτηρα του .Ευχομαι να συνεχιζει να μας διαβαζει (ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ) ασχετα αν αυτο δεν αλλαζει σε τιποτα τους λογους ,που εχουν κανει οριστικη την διαγραφη του απο εδω

----------


## Steliosan

Μπραβο.

----------


## vasilis.a

> δεν ξερω αν πραγματι αυτο το μελος της ορνιθολογικης ειναι ο
> 
> *Διαγραφές-Αποκλεισμοί μελών ποστ 68*
> 
> 
> raven ή οπως αλλιως κατα καιρους εχει μετονομασθει


τι σε κανει να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο??κατι ξερεις εσυ...μπραβο και απο μενα παντως για την επιμονη και την ολη προσπαθεια!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη στην τελευταια του εισοδο ,ειχε γραψει στο προφιλ μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,οτι ηταν αυτος που εκανε τη καταγγελια και απο κεινον πρωτοακουσα για το συμβαν .Στην ανακοινωση διαγραφης αναφερθηκε ως αποδειξη οτι ναι μεν τηρουμε τους κανονες ,αλλα δεν φιμωνουμε οταν υπαρχει κατι αξιο να ειπωθει (και οχι υβρεις ... ) .Δεν εχω επαφη με το πρωην μελος μας και δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες ,παρα μονο αυτη τη μαρτυρια στο προφιλ .Μπορει να λεει αληθεια ,μπορει και οχι ,αλλα τον εχω ικανο να το κανει .Για το καλυτερο και το χειροτερο .Οσοι τον εχουν γνωρισει ,ξερουν τι εννοω .

----------


## mitsman

> Εφοδος και κατασχεση αγριων πουλιων *απο το δασαρχειο* ,σε καποιο σπιτι στην Παιανια


Το δασαρχειο δεν εχει καμμια τετοια αρμοδιοτητα απο μονο του!
Εφοδο- ελεγχο- κατασχεση- μηνυση κτλ μπορει να κανει μονο η ΘΗΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΗ και στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση εδρασε η Δ' ΚΟΣΕ!
Το διευκρινίζω γιατι σε λιγο καιρο που θα απαγορευτει τελειως το κυνηγι και θα σταματησουν να βγαινουν αδειες, το σωμα της θηροφυλακης θα παψει να υφισταται εφοσον το πληρώνουν ΜΟΝΟ οι κυνηγοι καθε χρονο αδρα!
Απο εκει και μετα κλαιμε!!!!!! χαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## mrsoulis

Το κυνήγι αποκλείεται να απαγορευτεί τελείως γιατί θα υπάρξουν και μεγάλες αντιδράσεις από πόλους οικονομικούς παράγοντες. Όσο για την έφοδο σε οικία που αποτελεί και άσυλο νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με εντολή εισαγγελέα και την παρουσία αστυνομίας....

----------


## jk21

Προσωπικα θα με στενοχωρουσε πολυ , να δω οτι μια ουσιαστικη συμμετοχη σε τετοιες δρασεις απο τη θηροφυλακη και τους κυνηγετικους συλλογους που την στηριζουν ,να σταματησει να χρηματοδοτειται ,ακομα και αν υποθετικα τελικα διακοπει εντελως (και για παντα; ) η δυνατοτητα κυνηγιου .Οταν σταματησει να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα θηρευσης ,θα σταματησει να υπαρχει και το ουσιαστικο οικολογικο ενδιαφερον που λενε οτι εχουν (και για πολλους το πιστευω ... σαφως οχι για ολους ) σχεδον το συνολο των κυνηγων;  Η ποικιλοτητα και βιωσιμοτητα της πανιδας ενος τοπου ,δεν ειναι αναγκαια μονο για να την κυνηγαμε Δημητρη .Αν το κρατος και οι ψευτοοικολογοι (οπως αποκαλουνται  απο την κυνηγετικη κοινοτητα  ,πολλοι που ειναι και πολλοι που δεν ειναι ψευτοοικολογοι αλλα οικοπρακτες ,οπως και αρκετοι κυνηγοι ) αδιαφορουν ,θα το κανουν και αυτοι που δηλωνουν ουσιαστικοι φυσιολατρες; 

Επειδη ξερω οτι υγειεις δυναμεις υπαρχουν παντου και αυτες των κυνηγετικων συλλογων τις βλεπουμε σε ουσιαστικες δρασεις και συνεργασιες με οργανωσεις φιλοζωικες μη κυνηγετικες  ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το <<κυνηγι >> των ανεγκεφαλων πουλοπιαστων ,δεν θα σταματησει

----------


## Steliosan

Διαβαζουμε απο το site του δασαρχειου:



> Ωστόσο, επέμβαση των θηροφυλάκων δεν μπορούσε να γίνει εντός της οικίας, καθώς κάτι τέτοιο απαιτούσε Εισαγγελική άδεια…Για να ολοκληρώσουν την αποστολή τους οι θηροφύλακες της Δ΄ΚΟΣΕ, χρειάστηκε να υπερβούν έναν πραγματικό «γραφειοκρατικό» μαραθώνιο, με τον θηροφύλακα Α. Κόκκαλη να στέκεται 4 ημέρες στην «ουρά» της Εισαγγελίας.Την περασμένη Παρασκευή, η επιμονή των θηροφυλάκων δικαιώθηκε: σε έφοδο που πραγματοποίησαν με Εισαγγελέα, αστυνομικούς του Α/Τ Παιανίας, υπαλλήλους του Δασαρχείου Πεντέλης και εκπροσώπους της «Ορνιθολογικής» και της «ΑΝΙΜΑ», βρέθηκαν μπροστά στην μεγαλύτερη παράνομη «συλλογή» άγριων πουλιών που είχαν ποτέ αντιμετωπίσει!


Ελεοc δηλαδη αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη η επιμονη τοτε ολα τα πουλια θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ειται με τον ενα ειται με τον αλλο τροπο την ωρα της εφοδου και μετα πιασε το αυγο και κουρευτο...αθανατη ελληνικη γραφειοκρατια υποκλεινομαι μπροστα σου.

----------


## mitsman

Το ουσιαστικό οικολογικό ενδιαφέρον των κυνηγών θα σταματήσει Δημήτρη εκεί που ποτέ το δικό σου δεν αρχισε! Πήγαινε κάνε δωράία κάθε χρόνο από 100-150 ευρώ προς την συγκεκριμενα αρμόδια αρχή κ τα ξαναμιλαμε!!!!

 Όπως κ η αστυνο μια έτσι κ οι θηροφυλακεσ δεν μπορούν να εισέλθουν σε σπίτι χωρίς εισαγγελική απόφαση!

----------


## Gardelius

*Άλλο ένα παρόμοιο ευτυχές περιστατικό ( για τα πουλάκια ) από την γειτονική Ιταλία !!! 


* http://video.corriere.it/catturati-c...3-6ac58034c3d7

----------


## jk21

ειδες Δημητρη να παρουσιαζομαι ποτε οτι εχω οικολογικη *δραση* και *αποτελεσμα* σε αυτη; 

εγω *δεν εχω κανει το καθηκον μου* και αν το ειχα κανει ,ισως να μην ημουν αυτη τη στιγμη και για πολλα χρονια τωρα στην Αθηνα αλλα ακομα στο Βολο 

Απαντηση επι της ουσιας ομως δεν βλεπω .Αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι επειδη δεν θα μπορουνε πια να κυνηγουν (αν αυτο συμβει και συμβει οριστικα ,γιατι προσωρινα εχει συμβει σε πολλες χωρες του κοσμου ,για να ενισχυθει το οικοσυστημα ) σταματανε πια να ενδιαφερονται για κατι που μεχρι τωρα τους ενδιεφερε  οχι γιατι τους υποχρεωνε ο συλλογος τους βαζοντας τους να πληρωνουν ,αλλα γιατι πραγματι ενδιαφεροτανε για το περιβαλλον .Γιατι αν δεν κανανε κατι απο υποχρεωση ,σιγουρα αγαπουσανε αυτο που κανανε .

ειτε λοιπον σταματουνε το ενδιαφερον για το περιβαλλον ,μολις σταματησανε να μπορουν να κυνηγουν παροτι το αγαπουσανε 

ειτε σταματουνε να πληρωνουν γιατι ποτε δεν ενδιαφεροτανε για αυτο ,αλλα κανανε κατι με υποχρεωση απο τους συλλογους τους 

τριτη περιπτωση να συνεχιζουν τον αγωνα συμφωνα με αυτα που λες ,δεν υπαρχει .Εγω ομως σου λεω οτι με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο ,αυτοι που μεσα απο τους κυνηγετικους συλλογους βαζανε χρηματα και τα κορμια τους μπροστα (και διακινδυνευανε και τη ζωη τους ) για την προστασια των αγριων πουλιων (και ειναι πολλοι ,οπως πολλοι ειναι και οι αντιθετης νοοτροπιας ) θα βρουν τροπο να συνεχισουν να αγωνιζονται

----------


## mitsman

1ον αν δεν εχεις, να μην κρινεις αυτους που εχουν εστω και εξ αναγκης
2ον οταν το ιδιο το κρατος διωξει απο το σπιτι του (την φυση) τον κυνηγο ο οποιος απο μονος του εφτιαξε νομους και δημιουργησε σωμα φυλαξης της θηρας γιατι παντα υπαρχουν και πειραγμενα μυαλα, τοτε δεν νομιζω να εχει την διαθεση και την θεληση να προστατεψει κατι απο το οποιο θα τον εχουν διωξει, το ιδιο του το σπιτι!
3ον επειδη εισαι και μπουμπουνας οταν λεω οτι σταματησε εκει που το ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ δεν αρχισε, δεν εννοω τον Δημητρη Καραγεωργο αλλα το καθε Δημητρη που πισω απο μια οθονη χωρις να εχει ιδεα καθεται και κρινει και καταρίνει!

Υ.Γ. ο τιτλος συνεχίζει να ειναι ακυρος και παραπλανητικος και να ξέρεις οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τον εβαλαν ετσι οι συγγραφεις του αρθρου!

----------


## jk21

τον τιτλο τον εβαλα στο θεμα εγω Δημητρη .Λαθος δικο μου και οχι εξεπιτηδες .Εχω συχνα αναφερθει εδω μεσα για τη δραση της θηροφυλακης και δεν ειχα λογο να την αποκρυψω τωρα ,ουτε απο οσα εχω ηδη πει στο παρον θεμα ,φαινεται οτι εννοουσα οτι δεν ηταν αυτη που εκανε την εφοδο και την κατασχεση

επιμενω οτι θηροφυλακες εθελοντες προερχομενοι και απο το κυνηγετικο σωμα ή αποκλειστικα απο αυτο με την βοηθεια αλλων ,θα συνεχισουν τη δραση τους .τη χρηματοδοτηση μπορει να την χασουν αν θεωρητικα σταματησουν να υπαρχουν κυνηγοι αρα και εσοδα ,αλλα τις ιδεες τους οχι .Αυτοι που πραγματικα νοιωθανε τη φυση σπιτι τους και σεβοτανε το σπιτι τους ,σε ενα εστω μικρο μερος τους,παρα την απογοητευση δεν θα το αφησουν να γκρεμιστει .Οι αλλοι (το αν ειναι οι πολλοι ή οι λιγοι μεσα στο σωμα ,αν και εχω την προσωπικη μου αποψη και καθενας τη δικη του ) θα το δειξει η ιστορια ποσοι θα ναι .Το κρατος δεν θα διωξει ποτε κανεναν απο το σπιτι του .Δεν απαγορεψε και δεν θα απαγορεψει ποτε οποιον αγαπα το σπιτι του να τριγυρνα σε αυτο ,να βλεπει τις ομορφιες του ,να κανει βολτα τους σκυλους του ,που αν δεν ειναι απο αυτους που αρπαζουν τα θηραματα ,θα συνεχισουν να τα αναζητουν και να εκπαιδευονται αλλα δεν θα τα πιανουν .Δεν χρειαζετα να οπλοφορεις στο σπιτι σου ,για να ειναι σπιτι σου ... εκτος αν δεν ηταν ποτε 

* οσο για το μπουμπουνας ... εμεις ετσι μιλαμε μεταξυ μας ,γιατι εχουμε μια συγκεκριμενη σχεση ... δεν ειναι αναγκη ομως να την γνωριζουν ολοι οσοι μας διαβαζουν ... 

και δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ,οχι μονο για μενα ,αλλα για οποιονδηποτε που κρινει κατι ,αν εχει δικαιωμα να το κρινει και δεν παρουσιαζει τους λογους που εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα .Ολα τα προσωπα που κανουν κατι δημοσια (εδω στην περιπτωση μας το κυνηγετικο σωμα ) κρινονται δικαια ή αδικα και τελικα τους κρινει δικαια ο χρονος ...

----------

